# Sig P226 ... get the stainless or not?



## BearArms2

I have my eye on two different Sig P226's

one has a Stainless Steel frame and sells for $750
the other has a Hard Anodized frame and is $600


is the stainless steel worth that $150?


I look forward to reading what you have to say -- thanks!!


----------



## Bulldog

I don't think the stainless is worth it. Personally I like the tactical solid black look and to me it is worth saving the $150 having the tactical black looks buying a nice holster and ammo with the money you save. Or course it is all in what you like. I just think the stainless is too "blingy". But it is personal preference.


----------



## BearArms2

Bulldog said:


> I don't think the stainless is worth it. Personally I like the tactical solid black look and to me it is worth saving the $150 having the tactical black looks buying a nice holster and ammo with the money you save. Or course it is all in what you like. I just think the stainless is too "blingy". But it is personal preference.


thanks for your feedback bulldog --- aside from the 'look' is there an advantage in quality and 'life of the gun' to getting all stainless?


----------



## BearArms2

Bulldog said:


> I don't think the stainless is worth it. Personally I like the tactical solid black look and to me it is worth saving the $150 having the tactical black looks buying a nice holster and ammo with the money you save. Or course it is all in what you like. I just think the stainless is too "blingy". But it is personal preference.


thanks for your feedback bulldog --- aside from the 'look' is there an advantage in quality and 'life of the gun' to getting all stainless?


----------



## Bulldog

I think scratches and scuff marks tend to be more noticable on the anodized frame. The anodization will add more to the surface which in reality should make it more durable. Not to mention that because the hard anodized frame is aluminium on the P226 it will have a lighter weight than the P226 with the stainless steel frame. 

In reality the difference in price comes from the ability to machine the anodized aluminium alot easier and faster than the stainless steel. That and from what little bit I know about metal manufacturing if I am not mistaken the aluminium will hold a tighter spec overall than the stainless steel. Over all I think most of it will just be a personal preference.


----------



## ponzer04

first thoughts would be get both guns out of the case in front of you close your eyes, open them and at a first sight which do you like better. If it is the stainless you must decide if it is $150 worth of, "I like that one better".

Second thought what are you using it for? then decide which color would suit that better or if they both fill your use for the gun.

third you could ask some girls that are close to you, "Which gun is more, ME?" This question has helped me decide on quite a few things, and when applied i've been happy with the results. It is a different perspective of your personality and it is usually more correct then what I'm thinking at the time.


----------



## BearArms2

Bulldog said:


> I think scratches and scuff marks tend to be more noticable on the anodized frame. The anodization will add more to the surface which in reality should make it more durable. Not to mention that because the hard anodized frame is aluminium on the P226 it will have a lighter weight than the P226 with the stainless steel frame.
> 
> In reality the difference in price comes from the ability to machine the anodized aluminium alot easier and faster than the stainless steel. That and from what little bit I know about metal manufacturing if I am not mistaken the aluminium will hold a tighter spec overall than the stainless steel. Over all I think most of it will just be a personal preference.


Thanks!!
so it comes down to me wanting to spend the money or not -- there isnt a 'quality' or 'reliability' or 'added lifetime of the gun' issue that comes into play with the steel?? only personal preference??


----------



## chessail77

If both are new, Sig is going to give you a lifetime warranty as well....JJ


----------



## bearone2

29 vs 39 oz. are you going to carry, home defense, car gun, target shooting?

not much muzzle flip with the 9mm but less with the st.

i like stainless.

220ST lower left.


----------



## recoilguy

Longevity on a gun......either gun will last longer then you will.

You ask for so many opinions on so many guns you have to be confused as heck by now.

Find the one you like, if it is a repuitable manufacturer it will in most cases be a reliable shooter, shoot better then your ability will allow it too, and out last you.

If you have the money buy a good gun don't spend more on what you don't like or don't need. don't spend less just to have what is close.

bearone2 like Sigs and owns a bunch of them for a reason. I own one Sig and many CZ's for the same reasons. It is a preferance thing.

RCG


----------



## propellerhead

I've found my stainless guns are easier to clean.


----------



## FNISHR

The P226 I have now is anodized, and it ranks among my most prized posessions. Hope to add a stainless to the collection some day, and thus have both.


----------



## Bulldog

BearArms2 said:


> Thanks!!
> so it comes down to me wanting to spend the money or not -- there isnt a 'quality' or 'reliability' or 'added lifetime of the gun' issue that comes into play with the steel?? only personal preference??


Right the main thing is just personal preference and whether or not you want to spend the money. The aluminium should in reality be a very, very, very slightly better quality due to the way it is easier to machine. It isn't always the case.

For me I would rather have the anodized aluminum and use the $150 on somehting else, holster, ammo, towards another gun.

if I can remember the website I went to awhile back when a friend and I were making custom paintball gun parts thet helped us out with alot of questions we had about certain metals and stuff. I will try to get you their email address and maybe they can shed more info on this than I can.


----------



## Macallan

I personally like the SS and today just brought home a 229 SS elite. Wanting to spend the additional money should be less of a concern than figuring out what you REALLY want. I went for the stainless because I knew if I didn't then in the back of my mind I would have been remorseful about my decision. You'll save money by getting what you want now and not worrying about the depreciation and hassle of selling what you settled for to get what you want. The Stainless does feel different when you shoot and is significantly heavier. I love my HK(my only other handgun and all black) but beauty being in the eye of the beholder and all; nobody can tell me black looks better than stainless!


----------



## bearone2

i agree, black stainless doesn't work for me.


----------



## Macallan

Not sure if this will help but I mentioned some aspects of SS in my unprofessional opinion/review on the 229. My 229 also has thicker grips so please take that into consideration: 
http://www.handgunforum.net/sig-sauer/29343-p229-stainless-elite.html


----------



## Bucky_925

I've got a 226st that I'm thinking of selling....hardly never shoot it, but it's a nice pistol. I doubt this helps at all.


----------



## Shipwreck

Bucky_925 said:


> I doubt this helps at all.


Thread is from 2012 :mrgreen:


----------

